# ***possible Workaround To Users Locked Out***



## ilong (Aug 13, 2015)

@beverly - if this post is a problem or hindrance please feel free to delete and accept my apology.

Ladies - I have been unable to access the site for over a week.  After paying my subscription I encountered the problem.  Initially,  I was able to see alerts and conversations, however I was unable to post.   After logging out of the forum I attempted to log back in but was completely locked out, like many other members whose subscriptions have expired/renewed lately.

However, I just discovered a fix and as a result I have full access to the site again.

I selected "Forgot Password" so the site generated a Password Reset email.  After receiving the first Password email,  I clicked the link contained in the email. A subsequent email was generated with a system generated new password.  When I entered the system generated password on the site login page, I was able to access the site.  I had access to the entire forum ( as a paid subscriber should).

To further test, I went to my profile, under my name, and clicked Password and changed my password from the system generated password to something I wanted.  I logged out and logged back in with "MY" defined password.  Again, I had full access to the site and still do.

If you are unable to fully access the site, you are still able to read this thread so please "TRY THE STEPS" above.    Please like this post AND post a reply that it worked and if you had any experience different than what I described.

This will help the LHCF team troubleshoot the issues.   Please be patient, upgrades to a site of this magnitude can be very challenging.  Bugs are imminent and resources to assist troubleshoot and fix issues are expensive.


----------



## ilong (Aug 14, 2015)

***BUMP****


----------



## divachyk (Aug 16, 2015)

@KissyKissyLuv @pelohello


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 28, 2015)

@Lisa


----------

